# УРА!!! Нашел 7 сборников В. Ковтуна!



## _Scandalli_ (12 Янв 2013)

УРА! Нашел 3 сборника В. Ковтуна!, Прикупил сегодня 3 сборничка Ковтуна в отсканированном варианте!


Скачать


----------



## boris1948 (19 Мар 2013)

здравствуйте! здорово что нашли сборники валеры ковтуна! если можно то поделитесь со мной а я Буду Просто Благодарен а это тоже что то значит! слово материально! С Уважением Борис Вертков Мой Адрес [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (19 Мар 2013)

И со мной, если не жалко. [email protected]


----------



## _Scandalli_ (19 Мар 2013)

Люди, читайте внимательнее: в группе ВКонтакте) Я их покупал, и отдавать просто так, думаю, не буду) А если очень, пишите ВК!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Мар 2013)

Лично мне, это не надо,и даже с доплатой с вашей стороны, не возьму.Но,что ж за жлобье заводиться на форуме ?А просто так поделиться с коллегами уже невмоготу ?


----------



## acco (19 Мар 2013)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Не согласен. Так же покупал ноты редкие "Stars" (Motion Trio) и т.п. 
но делиться с халявщиками нет желания. 
Такой у нас менталитет, что привыкли все по "халяве" брать, а как самим купить жалко даже 10-20 евро. 

Вы попробуйте купить ноты хоть какие, а после посмотрим каким будет желание выкладывать в сеть интернет.


----------



## gerborisov (20 Мар 2013)

Вот куплю я у скандали, а Ковтуну процент перепадёт или нет?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Мар 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky
Вы попробуйте купить ноты хоть какие, а после посмотрим каким будет желание выкладывать в сеть интернет.

Я отослал десятки произведений совсем незнакомым мне людям. Просто так. Некоторые, даже и спасибо не сказали. Все сборники были куплены мной в разное время. Так,что ваше предложение - это не ко мне.
Уж очень много всяких "коммерсантов" развелось в последнее время !


----------



## MAN (20 Мар 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Я их покупал, и отдавать просто так, думаю, не буду)


 В связи с возникшим здесь обсуждением, а, точнее говоря, осуждением сомнительной торговли, у меня имеется вопрос к "администрации", то бишь к Вам, *Scandalli*. Вот Вы, уважаемый, пишете в заголовке: Цитата:


> Прикупил сегодня 3 сборничка Ковтуна в отсканированном варианте!


 А позвольте осведомиться, копирайт, т.е. законное право на их копирование с целью продажи Вы заодно прикупить не забыли? Сдаётся (судя по "отсканированному варианту"), что Вы и сами-то заплатили деньги за краденный товар. Вспоминается мне по этому случаю фраза Глеба Жеглова из "Эры милосердия" бр. Вайнеров, сказанная им Верке-модистке: Цитата:


> У воров ты берешь вещички, перешиваешь, а барыги-марвихеры их забирают и, пользуясь нуждой всеобщей, продают на рынках да в скупках. Так вот вы все и живете на людской беде и нужде...


 Правда там речь была о шмотках, а у нас об интеллектуальном продукте (нотах), но сути дела это, на мой взгляд, не меняет, поскольку и в том и в другом случае разговор ведётся о торговле ЧУЖОЙ собственностью.

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> делиться с халявщиками нет желания


 Неделиться - это безусловно Ваше право и даже, если хотите, обязанность (ведь и бесплатное распространение защищённых копирайтом нотных изданий будет также являться нарушением законных прав и интересов истинного правообладателя), но это же не означает, что при этом можно делиться за деньги. Последнее не только противозаконно, но ещё и мерзопакостно во всех отношениях.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (20 Мар 2013)

gerborisov писал:


> Вот куплю я у скандали, а Ковтуну процент перепадёт или нет?


 Не перепадет. Это не оригинал, это просто отсканированный сборник)


----------



## MAN (20 Мар 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Не перепадет. Это не оригинал, это просто отсканированный сборник)


 То-то и оно! В данном случае мы столкнулись с банальной торговлей краденым. Вы купили где-то ворованый продукт, а теперь желаете и сами барыжничать, тиражировать и сбывать его за деньги третьим лицам. И заявляете об этом в открытую, без малейшего стеснения и даже с криком "УРА!". А кое-кто эти Ваши неблаговидные намерения оправдывает. И происходит всё это не где-нибудь на блошином рынке в закутке, а в кругу музыкантов - людей искусства (а кому ещё могут быть интересны ноты?). Куда катится наш мир?


----------



## diletant (20 Мар 2013)

Разумеется на этих 3-х сборничках денег не сделать
и сомнительный вариант Скандалли "моль сьест".
А вот имидж свой он в нашем кругу "подмочил"-это точно.


----------



## voldemar-60 (20 Мар 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Вы попробуйте купить ноты хоть какие, а после посмотрим каким будет желание выкладывать в сеть интернет.



Вообще-то, все, чем делюсь с форумчанами, куплено и как-то мыслей даже не было, что-то продавать, тем более, что это процесс взаимный. Хочется, чтобы баянное искусство развивалось не только в столицах, но и в провинции, а попробуйте что-то найти новенькое из нот или узнать новых исполнителей, к нам именитые музыканты не приезжают с концертами, не выгодно, дешево не хочется, а дорого - люди не пойдут, зарплаты не позволяют. Вот так и исчезает постепенно баян на Руси. Идет к тому, что скоро в ДМШ (поставщик студентов в муз.училища, следовательно и в консерватории) работать будет некому. Молодежь на наши ставки не идет, а старшее поколение постепенно уходит. А некоторые из нас боятся не заработать какие-то деньги, поделившись от души, ведь миллионером все равно не станете на этом...


----------



## _Scandalli_ (20 Мар 2013)

diletant писал:


> Разумеется на этих 3-х сборничках денег не сделать
> и сомнительный вариант Скандалли "моль сьест".
> А вот имидж свой он в нашем кругу "подмочил"-это точно.


 Вы за меня не волнуйтесь, нотки моль не сьест. Разве что вирус. Они же электронные) Состояние на этих сборниках я тоже делать не собираюсь, хватает. 
И еще, я же вам сразу сказал, что отсканированные. Вы думаете, что сканированные могут быть орииналом? Оригинал у меня лежит на полке, уже с него я отсканировал. Да уж. Имидж я себе не подпортил, не думаю. Я думаю, что это моё личное дело платно или нет. Извините если что не понравилось.


----------



## diletant (20 Мар 2013)

Молодец! Не ершитесь.АДМИНИСТРАТОР ВК.
Выложили бы на сайте GA,раз уже замахнулись, и Вам
тысячи Спасибо за это,как аплодисменты.
А Ковтуна мои друзья больше "снимают",чем по нотам,
кто приблизительно мог бы так сыграть.


----------



## Роман_ (20 Мар 2013)

Интересно, а если ноты "снять" со слуха или программой и продать, это будет продажа ворованного или проканает как "китайская" подделка :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (21 Мар 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Я думаю, что это моё личное дело платно или нет.


 Это Ваше личное дело при двух одновременно соблюдаемых условиях:
1. Вам наплевать на официальный закон, который в России, например, гласит следующее:

Гражданский кодекс РФ. Статья 1275. Свободное использование произведения путем репродуцирования

_Допускается без согласия автора или иного правообладателя и без выплаты вознаграждения, но с обязательным указанием имени автора, произведение которого используется, и источника заимствования репродуцирование (подпункт 4 пункта 1 статьи 1273) в единственном экземпляре без извлечения прибыли._
Полагаю, что и за пределами РФ должны также действовать аналогичные ограничения репродуцирования результатов интеллектуальной деятельности (в частности нотных сборников).

2. Вам абсолютно безразлична оценка окружающими Вас здесь товарищами и коллегами-музыкантами Ваших намерений и действий с точки зрения морали.


----------



## sergcv (21 Мар 2013)

Коллеги! Сборник стоит около 300 р. О чем может быть речь. Человек проработал на эстраде более 40 лет. Все эти размышления, это унижение по отношению к великому музыканту, это "крысятничество". У каждого из Вас должна же быть наконец-то проснуться совесть!


----------



## galyusya (21 Мар 2013)

*Роман_*,Роман_ писал:


> Интересно, а если ноты "снять" со слуха или программой и продать, это будет продажа ворованного или проканает как "китайская" подделка



и мне тоже очень это интересно


----------



## DiDyLiZ (21 Мар 2013)

MAN писал:


> А позвольте осведомиться, копирайт, т.е. законное право на их копирование с целью продажи Вы заодно прикупить не забыли? Сдаётся (судя по "отсканированному варианту"), что Вы и сами-то заплатили деньги за краденный товар.


Российская государственная библиотека получает некоторое количество экземпляров с любого издательского тиража (в том числе и ноты), причем абсолютно бесплатно. Однако, читатель может заказать ксерокопию нужного ему материала (в т.ч и ноты) и данная услуга. .. уже платная.
И тут есть одно "но" - если бы читатель платил за бумагу и работу ксерокса, то страница текста формата, скажем, А4 с любым содержанием стОила бы определенную одинаковую сумму в рублях независимо от того, будет тот лист заполнен полностью или там будет отсканировано только одно слово (или одна нота). Однако на практике стоимость ксерокопий отличается - есть те, что и подороже.  
Но если читатель изъявит желание отсканировать именно Титульный лист какого-нибудь сборника от, скажем, нотного издательства Гутхейля, то такая страничка может ему обойтись рубликов от 300 примерно.
Все обслуживание осуществляется через кассу и чек прилагается.
Теперь внимание, вопрос:
Получили бесплатно, копируют и явно с прибылью (а не по себестоимости) ксероксами приторговывают и совершенно официально.
Библиотека государственная, бесплатная.
Как так?
С авторами этой литературы делятся прибылью? 
ЗЫ: Переписать от руки можно совершенно бесплатно, но вот сфотографировать-отсканировать не получится, ибо проносить что-либо из фото итд аппаратуры туда запрещено.

.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (21 Мар 2013)

MAN писал:


> Гражданский кодекс РФ. Статья 1275. Свободное использование произведения путем репродуцирования


. Я с Украины. 
Во-вторых, я не заставляю покупать у меня ноты, ведь так?


----------



## DiDyLiZ (21 Мар 2013)

sergcv писал:


> Человек проработал на эстраде более 40 лет. Все эти размышления, это унижение по отношению к великому музыканту,


Проработал доооолго. Несколько раз собрал ПОЛНЫЙ кремлевский концертный зал (а это 6 с лишним тысяч посадочных мест).
Тут ему респект (связи имеет). Нука-нука, кто так сможет ещё - играть вживую, под аккомпанемент ансамбля и без всяких фанер-минусов-плюсов?
Однако слово "великий" тут неуместно. Ищите таких среди скрипачей, пианистов... - там найдете...


----------



## luks-88 (21 Мар 2013)

Привет всем! С мистером "Ура" Ура" всё ясно! Нет дискуссии! Ищим дальше ноты в обработке В. Ковтуна. Давно уже пытаюсь купить 5 сборников. Валерий Ковтун не мог мне советом в этом помочь. Несколько пьес В.Ковтуна у меня есть "Кубинский карнавал", " Самба рио", " Бомболео". Пишите вышлю. Конечно не хотелось обижать маэстро но так складывается ситуация невозможности покупки нот в интернете. Знаю что сборник состоит из 7 пьес стоимостью 300 рублей Москва муз. магазин Аккорд. Рад бы купить но ноты почтой не высылают.


----------



## gerborisov (22 Мар 2013)

Сборники


----------



## Кконстантин (22 Мар 2013)

gerborisov

Огромное СПасибо!!


----------



## MAN (22 Мар 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Я с Украины.


 Фрагмент статьи ГК РФ я процитировал просто в качестве примера, разве в Украине нет аналогичного закона, охраняющего авторское право, а также имущественное право на интеллектуальную собственность?
_Scandalli_ писал:


> Во-вторых, я не заставляю покупать у меня ноты, ведь так?


 Согласитесь в таком случае, что и, скажем, наркоторговцы тоже никого силой не заставляют покупать у них "дурь", но от этого ведь их деятельность не перестаёт быть преступной ни с точки зрения официального законодательства, ни просто по-человечески.


----------



## A.Chumachenko (22 Мар 2013)

gerborisov
Спасибо Вам большое! Респект!


----------



## Роман_ (23 Мар 2013)

друзья, я вот, что хочу сказать. Я практически уверен, что количество скачавших "на шару"" какие-то ноты не так велико, но я уверен, что при исполнении имя автора обязательно упоминается, это обязательная дань уважения маэстро, которого любят и уважают во всем мире. Поверьте, не так много музыкантов, которые в состоянии повторить и исполнить, то, что написал Ковтун. А если этот человек исполнил и назвал имя автора, это лучшая благодарность, так как все равно много вариантов обойти все наши законы и правила. Нас не так уж и много, это не пиратская копия фильма, которую смотрят все и т.п., это удел избранных, не будем до конца ханжами. В наше время, когда ни аккордеон , ни баян не в должном почете и популярности, тот кто сможет повторить или превзойти маэстро достоин большого уважения. Я соглашусь, что нарушение, что нельзя, но по большому счету , если молодое поколение услышав эту божественную музыку захочет этому научиться , я думаю мастер аккордеона Ковтун будет только рад, не взирая на какие-то финансовые потери. прошу понять меня правильно. Я не поддерживаю продажу интеллектуальной собственности, но я очень хочу, чтоб аккордеон и баян стали популярными. Послушайте итальянцев, балканцев, румын , я там был, это почти культ, и это просто супер, какой штрих!. Нам до них, к сожалению далеко.Надеюсь на понимание, с ув. влюблённый в аккордеон, Роман, Одесса.


----------



## DiDyLiZ (23 Мар 2013)

Роман_ писал:


> ...но я уверен, что при исполнении имя автора обязательно упоминается, это обязательная дань уважения маэстро...


Оно упоминается в документе, который заполняется после концерта, затем отправляется в Агенство авторских прав и со сборов ему "капнет" процент т.с. "за исполнение" (это если он зарегил там свои права). И это не дань уважения, а вполне конкретная обязанность *профессиональной* концертной организации, невыполнение такой обязанности влечет весьма ощутимые штрафные санкции.

А все эти сборники, это так... - работают больше на имидж.

Роман_ писал:


> ...Послушайте итальянцев, балканцев, румын , я там был, это почти культ, и это просто супер...


Ну и что тут удивительного. Те же итальянцы производят свои инструменты (и не без поддержки так или иначе со стороны ихнего государства), далее нужно, чтобы эта продукция всегда "маячила" перед потенциальными покупателями и стало быть нужна реклама, конкурсы, телевидение итд = деньги.
Результат имеется.
Балканцы свою национальную музыку поддерживают всячески. 
Ну а в РФ народная музыка на данный момент по большому счету никому и не нужна (если уж Зыкина была - НЕФОРМАТ...). И это притом, что песни (вокал) послушают гораздо охотнее, чем инструментальные обработки на темы рнп.


----------



## sergcv (23 Мар 2013)

Получив ответ автора В. А. Ковтуна я думаю, что дисскусию по данной теме можно закрыть:

Сергей (Нижний Новгород) | 2013-03-22 12:54:12
Валерий Андреевич! Вопрос не в количестве Ваших выступлений, которое пытаются занизить, а в том, что на вашем труде пытаются заработать деньги, просто копируя и выставляя в интернете ваши ноты. Как быть с авторским правом? с Уважением Сергей. 
Валерий Ковтун: -Сергей! Если испонитель пишет в рапортичке, что он исполнял мои произведения, в том числе и в концерте, и указывает автора, то я получаю отчисления. Все мои произведения зарегестрированы в РАО! То, что все нотные сборники будут выложены в интернете,от этого никуда не денешься!Главное, что бы при исполнении указывали автора! Удачи!
Сергей (Нижний Новгород) | 2013-03-22 09:42:27
Здравствуйте Валерий Андреевич!Я Ваш поклонник с давних времен.На форуме ttp://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_3768/2 возник спор.Рассудите нас всех пожайлуста. с уважением Сергей. 

Валерий Ковтун: -Сергей! Я толком не могу понять, о чем идет речь! Единственное, что я увидел, это несоответствие в том, что я ни несколько раз выступал в Кремле, а 5 раз (ежегодно) в зале "Россия" 4т 800.м. зрит., и (12 раз ежегодно) в кремле,6000тыс зрит. при полных аншлагах! и 7 декабря 2014г. концерт спланирован снова в Кремле!За сборники, которые вышли, я не получил за них ни копейки, хотя о вложенном труде нет смысла говорить. Люди, которые занимаются выпуском сборников,имеют очень смутное представление вообще о музыке, о людях, которые их ждут,в том числе и обо мне!Им вообще плевать на всех! Жаль, что я не напечатал всего, что хотел!-------- Играйте на здоровье, и не унижайтесь в спорах!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Мар 2013)

А я затрону ещё один аспект. Ведь, так называемые, обработки В.Ковтуна частенько являются миксами обработок других авторов. Когда в 90-е работал в Уральском Театре Эстрады, то плотно сидел на "съёме". Переслушал кучу материала для ансамбля с солирующим аккордеоном. Валерий Андреевич без зазрения совести заимствовал чужие идеи, целые куски произведений. Сравните, для начала, "Кубинский карнавал" В.Ковтуна и Б.Векслера. Очень похожую обработку знаменитого "Домино" я нашёл в старых итальянских кассетах и т.д. Я не хочу сказать, что Валерий Андреевич занимался плагиатом. Так поступали и поступают все. Это законы эстрадного жанра. Беру, что считаю лучшим, добавляю своего, и получаем новый продукт. Другое дело, что надо или указывать первоисточник, или уж не столь категорично указывать своё авторство. Мы на своих концертах поступали именно так.


----------



## uri (23 Мар 2013)

спасибо огромное!!


----------



## galyusya (25 Мар 2013)

gerborisov 
dai Vam Bog zdorovia


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Мар 2013)

Gerborisov, спасибо! :hi:


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Мар 2013)

Ещё один сборник - №5, от *Supita*:


----------



## MUZPROM (26 Апр 2013)

_Scandalli- ТЫ УРОД!!


----------



## _Scandalli_ (31 Май 2013)

MUZPROM писал:


> _Scandalli- ТЫ УРОД!!


 Спасибо, уважаемый МУЗПРОМ. Я вас тоже очень люблю!)


----------



## berdnikov (7 Окт 2013)

Спасибо огромное!


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2015)

Так для информации...
Вышел 6-й сборник Ковтуна


----------



## Alexei (31 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> Так для информации...
> Вышел 6-й сборник Ковтуна


А этот сборник где-то выложен на форуме? Было бы логично здесь выложить или дать ссылку где это находится.


----------



## Alexei (3 Авг 2020)

Похоже, что всего вышло 7 сборников. Первые 5 есть в этой теме. Где можно найти 6-й и 7-й?





В.Ковтун - Авторские произведения и обработки


Произведения Валерия Ковтуна для аккордеона. Покупайте в магазинах




ale07.ru


----------



## acco (3 Авг 2020)

Их 8  Только в 8-ом вроде не чего нового. Повтор.

*Авторские произведения и обработки. Выпуск 6. Кумпарсита.*

1. Аморадо.
2. Благословение.
3. Гавана Вьеха.
4. Кумпарсита.
5. Музыка женщины.
6. Приятная встреча.
7. Турецкое рондо. 

*Авторские произведения и обработки. Выпуск 7. Бархатный сезон.*

1. Adios Nonino.
2. Апрель.
3. Бархатный сезон.
4. Караван.
5. Очищение.
6. Пасодобль.
7. Хернандес. 

*Авторские произведения и обработки. Выпуск 8. THE BEST.*

1. «Кумпарсита». Муз. X. Э. М. Родригес (обр. В. Ковтун)
2. «Представление о Париже». Муз. В. Ковтун
3. «Русский мюзет». Муз. В. Ковтун
4. «Чардаш». Муз. В. Монти (обр. В. Ковтун)
5. «Благословение». Муз. В. Ковтун
6. «Самба Рио». Муз. В. Ковтун
7. «Брызги шампанского». Муз. Х. Люкьеси (обр. В. Ковтун)
8. «Панорама латино». Муз. В. Ковтун
9. «Горная река». Муз. В. Ковтун
10. Фантазия на тему русского романса «Очи чёрные». Авт. обр. В. Ковтун
11. «Караван». Муз. Х. Тизол, Д. Эллингтон (обр. В. Ковтун)


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2020)

acco,

так 8-й - просто подборка из предыдущих?

Тогда всего за 100$ готов выслать любому все семь


----------



## zaharych (21 Окт 2021)

luks-88 написал(а):


> Привет всем! С мистером "Ура" Ура" всё ясно! Нет дискуссии! Ищим дальше ноты в обработке В. Ковтуна. Давно уже пытаюсь купить 5 сборников. Валерий Ковтун не мог мне советом в этом помочь. Несколько пьес В.Ковтуна у меня есть "Кубинский карнавал", " Самба рио", " Бомболео". Пишите вышлю. Конечно не хотелось обижать маэстро но так складывается ситуация невозможности покупки нот в интернете. Знаю что сборник состоит из 7 пьес стоимостью 300 рублей Москва муз. магазин Аккорд. Рад бы купить но ноты почтой не высылают.


у меня есть все 7 сборников на авито новы не правильно пишете цену а где цена за пересылку почта берет в обаконца ноя продаю все сразу


----------



## Аня З (11 Май 2022)

_Scandalli_ написал(а):


> УРА! Нашел 3 сборника В. Ковтуна!, Прикупил сегодня 3 сборничка Ковтуна в отсканированном варианте!
> 
> 
> Скачать


добрый вечер давно ищу минус к Цветущему маю в обр Ковтуна ....не подскажите где можно найти ....


----------

